# General > Technical Support >  Tv Ariel

## annekernow

I'm looking for some one who can help with TV Ariel,it had been blown over in the last windy got it put back but we have lost a lot of channels so looking for some nor who can help sort it

----------


## alistair harper

hi can you give some more information
like is this a roof ariel or skydish and how high up the building or where your are in the county

Thankyou

----------


## annekernow

The ariel is on the roof attached to the chimney,we are in Castletown

----------


## badger

> The ariel is on the roof attached to the chimney,we are in Castletown


Like you I'm in Castletown and was having same problem.  However a complete re-tune today seems to have sorted it, which makes no sense but worth trying.

----------

